# Anther wonderful surprise!!



## Laurief

Will post more tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Laurie, that's mean! :suspicious:


----------



## maryam187

Argh, you are getting me each and every time Laurie! But now I know better, next time I see a thread started by you, I won't check it out until the next day


----------



## lfung5

Ok Laurie,
I will let you have your fun and I'll keep my mouth shut


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie:

I promise I will not tell-will just catch your note tomorrow.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irnfit

:lalala:


----------



## Maxmom

I know a secret!


----------



## mellowbo

Well crumb! It seem's like everyone knows but me.............
Carole


----------



## mimismom

I don't know either... nerve recking having to wait for this exciting news... 
Can I guess?


Another puppy?
A birthday?
A new litter?


----------



## Leslie

op2:


----------



## Alexa

this is soooooo wrong...........


----------



## Eva

Hee-hee...for once I'm actually in the loop...I know a secret tooooooo.... :whoo:
I can't wait for tomarrow!


----------



## havanesebyha

Okay Laurie ~ spill it ~ let me in on your secret! PLEASSSSEEEEEEE


----------



## trueblue

I'll check in later today when the sun comes up. Maybe you'll be willing to spill by then.


----------



## ivyagogo

You got another foster puppy, didn't you?


----------



## casperkeep

mmmm wonder what it is..........


----------



## Laurief

I will spill a little later on - right now I am "eagerly awaiting"!!


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- I love the eagerness  In your wait, charge the camera!!!


----------



## mintchip

:ear: Laurie
:eyebrows:Comet says "PRETTY PLEASE tell us" :eyebrows:


----------



## Poornima

Mystery and Intrigue....I like it.... op2:

Laurie, you'd better post tons of pictures...


----------



## pjewel

So there are cliques here after all. Well I know my place in the hierarchy. Hmmmmph!!!


----------



## maryam187

pjewel said:


> So there are cliques here after all. Well I know my place in the hierarchy. Hmmmmph!!!


Yup Geri, you're right where you belong...next to me


----------



## Laurief

Camera is charged - I am as ready as I can be -


----------



## Leslie

Darn it! I figured w/the time difference I'd wake up and be able to read all about it.

Oh well... op2:

Laurie~ Do the *4* smilies you used give us a hint???


----------



## Laurief

OK I will cave!!  In about 45 minutes my new foster baby will arrive. 
This one will be very different than Dugan and Lucas! 
This is one of the mill pups from WI which is being driven east along with two other WI mill dogs for fostering out here. HRI was unable to find enough foster homes out there. 
I am getting a little girl, we have no idea how old she is, if she has been innoculated - or ANYTHING!! I have named her Madeline or Maddie for short! 
Sadly she is a solid matts so she will have to be buzzed down, but I am sure she will feel much better. These mill pups are terribly frightenened and will require lots of work and patience & I cannot wait to help her out. 

I will post some before and after pictures once she comes & I can groom her and get her to the vets!! I am very excited!!

And to all of you -- I know that you knew my secret all along!! :clap2:


----------



## mintchip

:hug: Thank you for all your work with these fosters! :hug:


----------



## trueblue

Laurie, you are such a special person. I'm sure Maddie will get tons of TLC.


----------



## havanesebyha

Laurie, I am super excited for you ~ you are such an angel :angel:


----------



## Poornima

Laurie, you are an :angel:! :hug: Maddie is one lucky furball to have found you for a foster mom. Good luck in finding her a forever home when she is ready!


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

You are a Hava-Angel for sure, can't wait to see pics of the little girl.


----------



## Missy

ohhh I can't wait to meet Maddie! you know one of the names I have chosen for the little girl I will one day own is Maggie...very close to Maddie...could this be fate? LOL. You are an angel Laurie. you named her Maddie cause she is one big matt?


----------



## Brady's mom

Hi Laurie,
You are the best! It will be so rewarding to see the day to day progress of this little girl. You have the most patience of anyone I know, so I have no doubt you will do wonders with her! I am looking forward to seeing pictures of her soon!!


----------



## DAJsMom

I guessed! She is one lucky little girl!


----------



## Sheri

It will be nice to be able to see before and after photos of her, and to live vicariously with her as she recovers from her horrible past, through your sharing with us!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, you are an angel. I hope we can meet the cutie at the play date!


----------



## marb42

Laurie, you are the best! It is wonderful you are going to take her and give her a good foster home! I can't wait to see her pics and hear about her! I think I'm gonna keep checking in today
Gina


----------



## Laurief

Well I would love to posta picture of Maddie, but I cannot yet. She will not sit still long enough for me to get a picture of her. she is a little 10 lb black girl, with white paws and a white chin and chest. She has the most beautiful black round eyes I have ever seen. She stinks to holy heck so I had to give her a bath, but all she has done is bark and run around since I got her. She wants to be out with my guys, yet cannot until she sees the vet. She just sits there and wags her tail barking at Lily who is just watching her from the other room. As soon as she calms down I will try to get some pictures of her and post. Hopefully the vet will say it is ok to let her be with my dogs!!
Actually, here is one of the pictures that was sent to me - and after giving her a bath, I dont think I need to buz her!! Yahoo.


----------



## Laurief

I was just finally able to get two pics of her - this is after her bath.


----------



## Julie

Oh My Goodness!:faint: I think I'm in love with that cute lil' mug!:kiss:

She is cute!


----------



## trueblue

She looks so sweet. Glad to hear she may not need a shave down.


----------



## Poornima

She does have lovely round black eyes. She looks so sweet. Hats off to you, Laurie for your dedication to this wonderful breed. :cheer2:


----------



## Brady's mom

What a little cutie.


----------



## kelrobin

What a sweetie! We are all sending loving puppy vibes through the forum to this little girl so that she begins to bloom! You are a saint, Laurie.


----------



## Lina

She is so cute, Laurie!


----------



## hedygs

Very cute. Laurie have they been able to get any details on her?


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

She is so pretty.


----------



## mimismom

she looks really good! so happy you can be a foster mommy!


----------



## shilohluv

I am new here and the humanity and kindness of the people on this forum is amazing. Laurie, I could never do what you do. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Sheri

She's so sweet, looking out of the xpen with her chin on the top!


----------



## Petaluna

oh my gosh, she's so cute. that is one of my favorite color patterns on Havs. I hope to foster someday. Different house with a different schedule, it would have to fit with my husband's seeing clients at home, but it's on the list of goals for the future.


----------



## Carefulove

That first picture is priceless! She is gorgeous!


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my goodness Laurie she is a doll.....hope things are doing better and the vet gives her the all ok to be with your pups!!! I hope you get some rest tonight!!! She really is a beauty!!!!


----------



## Eva

What a beautiful girl Laurie.
You're such a good foster Momma for taking her in 
Is she still barking like crazy? 
I have had a couple of constant barkers and as hard as it is to shush them that is what works the best for me. They don't seem to mind being shushed...I always give them treats for being quiet..that helps too


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

OMG what a sweet face! I hope she's given a clean bill of health so she can romp with the others.

There are too few foster homes in the world! Bless your heart for opening your home to the ones in need.


----------



## mckennasedona

Laurie, she's adorable. What a lucky little girl to wind up with you as her foster mom. You'll teach her all kinds of wonderful things, especially that people can be loving and caring towards her.


----------



## Maxmom

What a sweet furball! I can't wait to see pictures of her romping with the others. GO MOM!


----------



## lfung5

Oh Laurie! She is sooooo cute. Reminds me of baby Scudder. I hope she can play with your guys soon. She has the best foster mom! Good luck!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awww..she is just so precious and you are a wonderful person. Congratulations to both you and Maddie.


----------



## Janet Zee

Laurie......Maddie is adorable. Bless you for all you do for these little furballs.


----------



## mellowbo

Laurie, if I die and come back as a foster can I come live with you??? You really ROCK!
Maddie is beautiful and I can't wait to hear all about her!
Carole


----------



## Laurief

Linda, the first thing Gabe said when he got home was "wow she looks like a little Scudder!" I could not believe it!! I just cut around her eyes, and she is even cuter. I will take some pics tomorrow and post them. Right now I trying to get her to stop wallking around whining looking for a baby! It is so sad. I am hoping that she will move on from this tomorrow, and settle in better. I will post more tomorrow.

And Carole - I have no problem with you being my foster!! :biggrin1: 
I am so happy to finally see her settle in and sleep now!!


----------



## TobyBaby

I hope she gets a clean bill of health. What a pretty girl!


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Laurie, she is so adorable. I'm so glad she is with you. My heart just breaks knowing she came from a mill.


----------



## gelbergirl

what an angel!
She looks happy to be with you.
Once she gets shaved down, please given her kisses from ME!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Laurie, fostering a mill dog is a challenge, but I know you will be a huge help to this little girl. How old is she again? The older they are, the tougher it is to break those habits of non-stop barking, circling and fear of humans. The poor thing! I've seen many dogs just out of mills and it ain't pretty!  You have to go slow and easy with these little ones.

((((hugs)))) to you and Gabe for opening your house and lives to these pups in need.


----------



## pjewel

Laurie, she's so (pardon the expression) stinkin' cute. It breaks my heart that she's searching for a baby. I know she'll come out of her shell in your care and begin to thrive. I'm hoping for my photos tomorrow and a clean bill of health from the vet.

Have a good night.


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Laurie, She sure is a beauty! So sad though she is looking for a baby to love. I sure hope the vet says it's okay for her to play with your three.


----------



## hartman studio

Laurie, that is sooo wonderful of you to foster a little mill girl. I hear they are challenging- especially with housebreaking. She's adorable!!! Knowing how affectionate and sweet our havs are breaks my heart that she was kept in a little cage without human affection. I know you're exactly what that little girl needs!! Can't wait to see more pics, Jocelyn


----------



## Laurief

Although it was a rough nite, my little girl is doing wonderfully, and I finally got some lovey pictures of her. Vet says she is 3-5 (closer to 5 years old) and healthy except for a yeast infection in her ears. The blood work is still pending. She does not know "why" we are taking her out at potty time, so it took 45 minutes to get her to go last night, and about an hour this morning.
She is not eating - but was happy to gobble down a scambled egg, but wont eat anyting more. She is very afraid for anyone to approach her, but it you are holding her, she settles down, and we had a nice rocking chair session this morning :biggrin1: Check out this beautiful face!!


----------



## Laurief

By the way - thanks to you all for your support - it really helps.

Geri = that was actually very very funny - she was a-stinkin!!! Thats for sure. The first bath I gave her got the surface dirt and smell off, but she sure could use another, but will have to wait till she is feeling more settled.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Awwww Laurie - she's a sweety. I love her eyes. I'm so glad she found her way to you, Gabe & the girls. The love she's getting will help her realize this world ain't such a bad place after all! Thanks!!!!


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I didn't realize she was that old, so she must have been there to breed? Is that why she's searching for a baby? That is so sad. I hope the vet gives you the okay to let her roam around with your furbabies.
Gina


----------



## kelrobin

That picture of her sitting up in her bed looks like she has a little smile on her face . . . I think she already knows life is finally getting better. Hope all goes well at the vet's . . . she is precious!


----------



## mitrus

I admire you so much. You are doing a wonderful thing for all the dogs you have cared for and their future families. The hours and work you put into this is amazing, and I hope someday I can help sweet little dogs like you do.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, she is gorgeous! I hope things get easier and easier for her (and you) as the days go by. :hug:


----------



## Alexa

She's adorable! It breaks my heart to think how she had to live until now and how life could have been if it wasn't for heartless and cold people that have these mills. Life can only get better for her and she is getting the best start at her future right there with you. Thank you for all you are doing!!!


----------



## PepperToast

:hug: Maddie:hug: 

Thanks for taking the time in helping Maddie reach her full potential. It must take a tremendous amount of patience. She is absolutely beautiful.

Meeka


----------



## Sheri

Laurie, in the picture where she's being held she looks so wary and concerned. What a sad expression to see. But, she looks like a beautiful girl, and if anyone can help her to know life is good, I'm sure you will be that person. What a hard life she's had.

I hope she picks things up for you sooner than later, and you will probably be occupied with her 24/7.

Give your guys a hug for being good sports and being willing to share! :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom

What a little cutie!!! Sorry it was a rough night. Hang in there and know that you are doing a wonderful thing for the cute little thing!!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,
What a story. Makes me want to cry thinking of Maddie looking for her baby and also everything that she has been through in her 5 years.

Thank God you have her in your home where she will get love and care and a sense of fun. Hope she can run with your dogs soon.

I know this will involve lots of hard work for you and your family. You are truly an inspiration.


----------



## hedygs

She is beautiful and her eyes are so soulful. I am sure she is beginning to realize that hugs and kisses do happen and that life can be good. She is so lucky to be in your home Laurie. Makes me cry just thinking about the chances she will have now.


----------



## Laurief

I just have to post something that my husband said this am, and I was talking with karen about - When you look at her face, she has NO personality. she has never been allowed to "be madeline" So my goal is to let the real "havanese" come out and change that look on her face. I know she is hining inside somewhere -- we just have to be patient enough to let it.


----------



## hedygs

Laurief said:


> I just have to post something that my husband said this am, and I was talking with karen about - When you look at her face, she has NO personality. she has never been allowed to "be madeline" So my goal is to let the real "havanese" come out and change that look on her face. I know she is hining inside somewhere -- we just have to be patient enough to let it.


That is so heartbreaking. I went back and looked at her pictures. Such big eyes she has. I can only imagine what she is thinking and how confused she is. She is in for so many wonderful changes.


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> I just have to post something that my husband said this am, and I was talking with karen about - When you look at her face, she has NO personality. she has never been allowed to "be madeline" So my goal is to let the real "havanese" come out and change that look on her face. I know she is hining inside somewhere -- we just have to be patient enough to let it.


If anyone can do it you can Laurie, thanks for all your hard work:hug:


----------



## Diana

Laurie- you know I think you are truly an angel for bringing these dogs into your family and showing them how it is to be loved. It must not always be easy but if anyone can do it, you can :hug:

I give all of those who foster much respect!


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie:

When things get really crazy just remember Rommy Man and how far he has come. The poor darlings have never had a tender touch-a hug-a kiss-they have lived their short life in a cage only to be taken out when needed (and we know what that is) and put back in-the food has been given not with a loving touch-and probably never enough to stop the hunger-water who knows when & how much. But with tender love (lots of TLC) they will become the pupster we know is hiding inside that scared little body & soul.

If you need a shoulder now & then to lean on call me.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief

*i AM so EXCITED*

Madeline just discovered that a flossie is something she eats and she loves it!! For the last two days she has been sleeping on it, or just pushing it aside, with no idea what to do. it looks like this will be one of her favorite things!!!


----------



## Julie

I think she is absolutely adorable! Maybe I am looking with love in my eyes(I'd take her in a heartbeat)......but I think her eyes look though unsure,which is expected,but loving. There is a special softness in them I think. It reminds me of older dogs really. Did you see the pictures of Geri's older dogs? They have a love in the eyes that is mesmerizing. Maybe I just "word" it or "describe" it incorrectly......but do you see it?

I'm absolutely positive she will do wonderful in your care Laurie.:hug:

Can you give her a sock baby? One for just her?:ear:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Laurie - Maddie is adorable and what fun that's she's discovered what a wonderful treat that flossies are. You are such a doll to take her in - I'm sure she'll bloom under your love, attention and care. She's a heartbreaker that's for sure.


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah Maddie! Those flossies sure are yummy (so my boys tell me anyway).


----------



## Jill in Mich

Laurief said:


> I just have to post something that my husband said this am, and I was talking with karen about - When you look at her face, she has NO personality. she has never been allowed to "be madeline" So my goal is to let the real "havanese" come out and change that look on her face. I know she is hining inside somewhere -- we just have to be patient enough to let it.


Laurie - I know exactly what you're talking about. My vet describes that as only getting the "shell of a dog". (That's how she first described Tess.)

Take heart! If Maddie is chewing on a flossie, you've already made great strides. It's going to be slower going than with a well-balanced Hav but even the little steps are such an accomplishment. Way to go!!!! Imagine when Maddie realizes every day is as good as a flossie day..


----------



## Sheri

Oh, how sad to know she's never had toys and good things, or a loving touch! How wonderful you are to introduce her to life's joys.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Jill, I have heard that you will be a great resource for me!! She is making strides, but I wish she would eat. I am going to call some of the other mill pup fosters from this group. She will not eat good kibble, wet food, yogurt, cheese, carrots, so I am not sure how to get her to eat!! She will not melt away, but I want her to get some good nutrician so she can get a better coat & skin. Thanks for all your good thoughts. I can handle 20 minutes of howling, so if she does the same tonight, and then sleeps thru, I am good!!


----------



## michi715

Laurie, you are so wonderful!!! And Maddie's adorable. I hope we get to meet her


----------



## Eva

Ahhh Laurie, I'm so happy that she's adjusting and that she discovered the joy of flossies. 
I totally relate to the "shell of a dog" when HB came here he wouldn't even look at me. It broke my heart to think that he was so unsocialized but this week he's actually making eye contact with me...it's awesome to watch them blossom and learn that people aren't so bad.


----------



## DAJsMom

She looks so sweet chewing that flossie!


----------



## Leslie

:hug: Laurie, Gabe, the L's, and precious Maddie :hug:


----------



## pjewel

Laurie,

I see hope in her eyes. I think she's a soul that has great capacity for accepting and giving love, given time. Give her an extra hug for me. These babies break my heart. Just the simple act of being petted or spoken to with love is alien to them. My heart goes out to her. I can't wait to hear more stories about her blossoming.


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I saw a twinkle in her eye with the flossie!!! I love that your DH said that...that makes me want to hug him too. Maddie is in such good hands and paws!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Laurie, hope today went well. She is in the best hands possible !!


----------



## danak

Not on the forum much but have been following the rescue of the mill pups. I find myself sitting before my monitor crying. The Nationals have become so much more important to me now because I want to meet and personally thank Karen Grant. She and those angels who are fostering have done what my heart would but I can't. How does one ever thank these people. You,poor Laurie have suffered my calls. Everyday at least once sometimes twice I am driven to call just to see how things are going.

I have one mill rescue and another backyard breeder dog and they present such unique problems, I see a book happening on this topic as we seem (thank god) to be rescuing more and more mill dogs. Some of the behaviors I'm reading about, Oliver has never gotten over, others he gave up quickly. Itsy on the other hand has her own behaviors that have not changed. She seems to have had to scramble/maybe fight for her food so she totally dominates both food dishes. She is also, unlike picky eater Olie, a little porker. She seems to want to eat it all just in case there is no more. Huuum, maybe she got that from me.

Olie finally got over marking after being snipped and wearing a band for 2-3 months. He did stop though.

They are our teachers, these little special needs dogs. The lesson in patience is a universal lesson.

Dana


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Laurie, kudos to you for taking in this darling little girl. My heart aches for her and what she has been through. Thank goodness she has found a wonderful, loving home with you and your family.
Please keep us updated on your precious little girl.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Laurie- Thank goodness that sweetheart found you as a foster mom. She couldn't have been any luckier. She's beautiful, puppy mill or not. It just breaks my heart to think what she's been through. Bless you for helping your Maddie. I'm going to hold my Maddie a little closer tonight.


----------



## gelbergirl

I hope the gal is doing well. Certainly thinking of her and explained her confusion about toys to Henry as he was chewing his new plush hamburger this evening. xxox


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

She is just beautiful with such sad, soulful eyes. I know you have a long road ahead of you, but if anyone can brake her out of her shell, you can. I wish I was closer to you so I could help, she just speaks to me and I want to hold her a give her a hug.


----------



## Cheryl

Wow--Laurie, I just read this thread and I want to praise you for opening your heart and home to this girl. I t sounds as though you have made great strides in a short time. Do you get any training? Or are you expected to respond by gut instinct? How do your dogs repond to her? Do they help train? If there are others on this forum willing to rescue, what preparation should they have?


----------



## Lynn

I think Maddie is going to be one popular little Havanese girl here I have fallen for her big time!!! 

Thank you Laurie for all you do for these rescue dogs and sharing their stories with us. We send you and Maddie:hug::hug:


----------



## trueblue

Ok, she's beautiful, but those pictures just break my heart. Bless you, Laurie, for nurturing Maddie into her full potential.


----------



## Laurief

You guys are so great! And I thank you all for your kind words and support. Madline will do great with so many great "Aunties & Uncles" in her corner too!. 
It is amazing that every hour brings something new to her! I am unable to get ANYTHING done because I am so consumed with making sure she is safe, happy, not afraid & continues to learn. Not only did she discover flossies, she also discovered Havanese butts! She is finally approching my three, and checking them out, and even once initiated a little play, but then went back to her big bed. She seems to love that bed the best!! last night she went in to the crate, did one bark, and that was it. she slept thru till morning. Thank GOD she does well at night. I finally got her to eat wet food, mashed with a scrambled egg & warmed it all up. Maybe warming her food is the key! 
Fecal results came back normal - Yahoo!! 
I did leave for work today, leaving her in her xpen - barking and howling her brains out  but I was afraid to leave her out with my three, just yet. I need to be sure that they are all on board 100% before they are left alone. So far so good! I will try to get some more pictures today, if I can. While cleaning her ears and giving her her ear meds. I took my comb to her feet, and found - she is pretty much matt free - just curly hair!! 
So - we continue to watch this baby grow and learn- it is almost like watching a baby grown - but in fast motion.


----------



## Missy

awww. GFETE!


----------



## DAJsMom

Laurie, it sounds like you are doing so well with her! I love reading your updates and hearing she's doing better all the time.

Cheryl,
To help with rescue you really just have to be willing to do it--to work with dogs that need someone on their side. We applied to foster with havanese rescue back in October. We were approved in February and got our first foster at the same time. We do not have any special training or huge amounts of experience. It has been a great learning experience for us. When I have had questions there have been many HRI people available to help with everything from the rescue process, to how to post to the yahoo rescue group, to how to handle medical questions and behaviors I have never encountered, and to keeping me from panicking because I have never done this before! HRI also has lots of written info as a resource. I have felt like I've had all the support I could possibly need. 
I'm sure Laurie will have an opinion on this too as she's done it longer than I have. If you are interested, give it a try.


----------



## Jan D

Ahh Laurie, such a heart you have! Maddie(I LOVE her name)will come around no doubt under your care! You are the best:whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Well we have had some major steps today!! First of all, she has decided that she wants to be with my guys, more than anything While at work she climbed out of her xpen and greeted me at the door with the rest of the pups!! She right now is sleeping on the carpeting in the family room. she has NEVER DONE that before. I am having a hard time getting her to eat, found out this morning that she likes her food warm, and this afternoon, my microwave exploded! What timing!!! I gave her some pumpkin today cause she really has not pooped. 
Anyone know how long it takes to work?? 
She has sat next to all my guys, as if they were her family, but when Lexi tried to play with her, she had no idea what was going on. 
She is just so precious, and I am so anxious for her to come to me for loves - but I fear that will be a while. So far she has had 2 full days of kindness, but I cannot imagine it will happen fast. Thanks for all your support!!


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie:

She will come to you-it may take a little while but trust me she knows you are her Angel. I found it was easier to get on the floor to let them come close. And even now I let Rommy make the moves to get his kisses & hugs. 

Cheryl:

In answer-there is no real skill needed to be a foster home-just a loving huge heart-and if fostering is out of the question there is always other things a person can do for HRI. We don't all foster but still find ways to help HRI. And as others have said-it's a big family with lots of support for each other-we are always just a phone call away to lend a shoulder-hand-advise-hugs.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel

Oh Laurie, such promising signs. I'm so happy for her . . . and you and your guys. Sounds like she wants to be one of the gang. God knows what she did or didn't have to eat over all those years of incarceration. I have my spiritual arms wrapped around her. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Lynn

So glad to hear Maddie took some major steps and it has only been a couple of days, I am sure she is really all the love around her just trying to figure out what to do with it


----------



## Brady's mom

I can't believe she greeted you at the door with the other kids. Wow! Glad she seems to be warming up to the other dogs. I am sure she will warm up to you and Gabe in notime!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, she is such a pretty dog with the biggest eyes. She got out of her expen - I guess she has those Havanese smarts. I'm sure every day will bring something new and she will be showing her real personality soon.


----------



## MaddiesMom

It just warms my heart to hear Maddie is making progress. Everything must seem so new to her. She is blessed to have found you. Her life will certainly be alot brighter now.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, Maddie's progress is wonderful! You are doing so well by her!


----------



## Alexa

Every time I check in on this thread I end up bawling....this time around I am so happy that she is making progress...keep the reports and pictures coming


----------



## Laurief

We had a wonderful night last night - she actually slept on the bed with my three babies while I read last night - that was a first. I am still frustrated as I cannot get her to eat!! She will eat if I scramble an egg, but I cant give her to eggs a day!! 

Any ideas?


----------



## gelbergirl

We need more pics of Maddie.

What have others done with havs who do not eat?
Can you try to feed her at different times of day. Element of surprise.
Maybe one egg a day with kibble?
Is she drinking enough water??

Glad to hear she is one of the gang !


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie:

Have you tried boiled chicken & rice-you can use either brown rice or white rice-it might start her eating. The brown rice is better & the white helps upset tummies. I also have used egg noodles & chicken-and also boiled hamburger.

Pat


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I'm so glad to hear that Maddie is adjusting and finally experiencing a happier life. Her story breaks my heart. I hope you can post new pictures, too. Marble is a picky eater. At first, boiled chicken was the only thing I could get him to eat. He was very skinny when I got him, and he hated all dog food. Sure he'd happily eat pizza, cheese, and other human food that was unhealthy, but boiled chicken (not even rice) was the only healthy thing he would eat. I hope you find something that works.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family

Laurie-She's just beautiful and her sweet face made me cry. These dogs have such expressive faces! God bless you for the kindness you're showing to this poor baby. Can you imagine them going through life never feeling loved? So terribly sad. From our family to yours...:grouphug:


----------



## lfung5

Hi Laurie,
Madaline sounds like a doll. It must be nice seeing her make progress each day. I'm sure she is overwhelmed with all the new experiences. Too funny that she is an escape artist! Bella is a bad eater too. I found if I put her food on the floor, she eats it! I can't figure that one out, but she's not real keen on sticking her face in her bowl. Let me know if this suggestion works!


----------



## Laurief

Well I cannot get Maddie to eat out of a bowl at all. Anything that she does is, is eaten off the floor, and she will knock the bowl over to get it there! She is learning the work "uppies" very quickly, and that means to stup running away cause I need to pick you up. She still cowers when I go to pick her up, but she settles in my arms and puts her head on my shoulder.

I will boil some chicken for her but dont want to do rice yet, as I am still having a problem getting her to poop - that just might make it worse 

I will try to get some more pictures today. I had contractors at my house all yesterday and day before, so it was hard to get anything done!! She is so good on her own, that she already has free run of the house while I am at work. I am sure my three will keep her out of trouble, she does not chew on anything, and has not pottied inside - so I figure letter her be free, as oppposed to "back in a cage" is best for her! If I can get out of work at a decent time, I will post some more pictures. I am still in love with this one!! This bed seems to be the one place she feels very safe. I dont know why as it is out in the open, but that is where she runs when she is nervous, or wants to sleep.


----------



## lcy_pt

I can't get over how beautiful her eyes are.....and that white bib! Too cute!!


----------



## Julie

OMG-She is so cute Laurie!

How about trying to feed her on a plate? Have you tried to put a little cottage cheese and egg mixed with kibble? Mix it all up so the kibble is saturated with the goodies?

I have no experience with rescues at all----but at the vet clinic I have been successful at getting some to eat that the techs can not. They call on me in a pinch.


----------



## Laurief

Interestingly - I have tried a bowl, a plate, a paper plate - everything. 

But.... Paige just emailed me and I think she nailed it!!!!!
I started to cry when I read this but it is probably so true - these puppies have probably NEVER had two meals in one day EVER!! They probably get one meal (I would guess at night) so they probably are not even hungry! 
So I am going to hold off, and feed her a little later today and see how she does. 
I like the cottage cheese idea, I dont normally buy it cause I hate it, but I bet she might like it. Thanks for all the ideas!!! 

I will try to get some more pics this afternoon!


----------



## lcy_pt

Laurief said:


> Interestingly - I have tried a bowl, a plate, a paper plate - everything.
> 
> But.... Paige just emailed me and I think she nailed it!!!!!
> I started to cry when I read this but it is probably so true - these puppies have probably NEVER had two meals in one day EVER!! They probably get one meal (I would guess at night) so they probably are not even hungry!
> So I am going to hold off, and feed her a little later today and see how she does.
> I like the cottage cheese idea, I dont normally buy it cause I hate it, but I bet she might like it. Thanks for all the ideas!!!
> 
> I will try to get some more pics this afternoon!


Laurie....I just got a little lump in my throat too


----------



## hedygs

I hate these puppy mill breeders.

Laurie I just melt whenever you post of picture of sweet Maddie. Her progress is amazing in such a short time. My heart sings when I think of the love and happiness you are bringing her and I know she realizes her life has changed.

((((Hugs))) to you and all others who rescue these poor, frightened pups.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, Kodi and Shelby are fussy about the bowls I use, and I hate them. They are the plastic ones with little rubber feet. I even bought some nice white Correlle bowls thinking they are a little safer than plastic, but they don't like to eat out of them.


----------



## micki2much

OMG don't know how I missed this post! AAWWWW Laurie - she is such a precious little girl - and what a WONDERFUL person you are for helping her so!


----------



## pjewel

She is breaking my heart. When I think of the nightmare life she's had to endure I want to cry. That poor baby to have to cower when you want to pick her up . . . This one is really getting to me Laurie. I want to hug her tight and tell her it's alright. She will be loved now, and for the rest of her life.


----------



## Laurief

Well here are the most recent pics of Madeline! She loves this bed, it is her favorite spot. She is really wanting to be close to my guys, and will follow them just about everywhere. 
Today she is a little better! Now when she wanders around the house, she does not whine. 
I have been letting her stay free in the house with my pups while at work, as she is not destructive, and is much happier with them. When I got home today, she was laying all curled up in one of the pups kitchen beds, and didnt even get up when I came in. She obviously was very comfortable there. 
Slow steps!


----------



## lcy_pt

Laurief said:


> Well here are the most recent pics of Madeline! She loves this bed, it is her favorite spot. She is really wanting to be close to my guys, and will follow them just about everywhere.
> Today she is a little better! Now when she wanders around the house, she does not whine.
> I have been letting her stay free in the house with my pups while at work, as she is not destructive, and is much happier with them. When I got home today, she was laying all curled up in one of the pups kitchen beds, and didnt even get up when I came in. She obviously was very comfortable there.
> Slow steps!


Actually Laurie.....I think you're making BIG steps with her!! :whoo:


----------



## Carefulove

Oh Man! I really can't get over how pretty she is! Seriously, that white bib is gorgeous.
She'll come out of the shell, just give her time...


----------



## marb42

Laurie, she is beautiful, and it sounds like she's coming along so well. She looks a lot tinier than your furbaby. They're both so cute.


----------



## Laurief

Its funny, she is more like a normal sized Hav at 12.5.lbs, vs my "beast" Logan who is 18.5 lbs!!ound:


----------



## TobyBaby

Great job, Laurie


----------



## Beamer

Laurie,

Try feeding her some raw food, maybe she will like?? Who knows... It was Beamers idea. 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief

Beamie - I love you more than you know - but... No Raw here!! I cant even prepare chicken without rubber gloves!! Sorry, I will keep trying for a while.


----------



## Eva

Hey Laurie, have you tried using Freeze dried Liver treats crushed and sprinkled over her food? It's worked wonders with my fosters...


----------



## maryam187

Laurie, looks like you are helping Maddie to come out of her shell with BIG steps :clap2: Since she seems to be stuffed up, I wonder if that is the reason why she doesn't want to eat.


----------



## Leeann

Laurie the crockpot meals "Evil Ama" suggested for my picky Monte has worked wonders. It's so simple too just meat (I have used chicken or hamburg), brown rice, water and a frozen vegie (add last 1hr), cook on low for 8 hrs. then put in small bowls to freeze. I only take out what I need for 2 days and add 1 tbs. each warmed in the microwave to their kibble. Monte loves the hamburg and carrots and has only skipped one meal in the last month since I started doing this.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Laurie, I'm amazed at the HUGE strides Maddie is making, in such a short time. I love Maddie's face - cute enough to make me think I could handle a 3rd.

The idea of only being used to getting one meal a day is an interesting thought ..... I have a heck of a time getting Tess to eat in the evening....could be the explanation.


----------



## hedygs

Jill in Mich said:


> Laurie, I'm amazed at the HUGE strides Maddie is making, in such a short time. I love Maddie's face - cute enough to make me think I could handle a 3rd.
> 
> The idea of only being used to getting one meal a day is an interesting thought ..... I have a heck of a time getting Tess to eat in the evening....could be the explanation.


LOL! Jill I had the same idea about Maddie. Only it would be a 2nd for me.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Laurie she is just beautiful. Maybe try putting her food on a floor tile. You can get one at Home depot. From there maybe you can move the food to a plate. Maddie's story is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Lynn

I can't go to bed at night until I check on Maddie now The pictures today are so sweet, I love that she likes her bed. Casper never took to any kind of dog bed, only human beds. 

The idea of feeling her on tile makes sense and I bet she only did get feed once a day. My two will eat all most anything with schredded cheese on it.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys, these are all great ideas. Last night I prepared wet food, a little kibble, pumpkin, an boiled chicken. Well... the chicken was gone in a second, and she ate some of the other stuff. I fed her late - like around 7pm and she actually ate out of a bowl!! Still no poop since yesterday morning - which is frustrating but I have to get used to the idea that she is SO different than my guys!
She slept on the bed for an hour with me last night againk this time only 1 1/2 feet away - so she is getting closer!! I finally found the perfect harness for her, it is a pink cloth one, and it does not seem to bother her at all. Here are two pics I got this morning with her trying to instigate some kind of contact or play with my guys! 
Oh - and the "big man" Gabe, who was not keen on getting her, is so sweet and talks to her with baby talk - too cute!!


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I'm so happy to hear she ate better last night! What a cute little harness! She looks like she's really taking to your furbabies!
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl

glad to hear she pooped.
I would also try some canned peas. And I would also try the little container of Cesar dog food (filets). It is stinky so they tend to like it.

I love her interaction pics.


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, that harness looks perfect. I can't believe what a long way she seems to have come in just a few days. Just think of how much progress she may make in a few weeks. Glad to hear she ate some and is instigating play with the kids. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Gosh, this is such a wonderful saga. I've been checking constantly to check on Maddie's progress. I've even been telling DH all about it, like it's some sort of soap opera.
Today's pictures brought tears to my eyes. 
Laurie, you are doing such a great job. I think Maddie is going to have a very bright future!


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurie, what a great foster Mommy you are! We're sending you both our best wishes


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurief said:


> Still no poop since yesterday morning - which is frustrating but I have to get used to the idea that she is SO different than my guys!
> QUOTE]
> 
> A friend of mine uses the end of a match stick to stimulate a bowel movement. Wonder if that would help?


----------



## Carefulove

She is the cutest thing!


----------



## Missy

ohhh. your work with Maddie is making me GFETE! look show beautifully sweet she is... can't wait to hear more.


----------



## havanesebyha

Laurie she is just so dear and really ready to open to a whole new world! I love the photo of her checking out your guys. You have done so much with her already and she really is making strides of being a real Havanese. 

I thought feeding canned pumpkin did the opposite - stopped the runs? Try unsweetened applesauce to get her to poop. Please anyone chime in if applesauce is bad for dogs - I don't think so ~ works well with kids. I'd give your vet a call and see what they recommend on trying to get her to poop. 

I love looking at all the photos of Maddie - it makes me feel so good inside you have rescued her and she is blossoming now!


----------



## LuvCicero

Laurie, I have a question. Where do you put your wings at night when you go to bed to rest? Do they wrap around you to keep you warm? If nobody has told you....you are special.


----------



## kelrobin

LuvCicero said:


> Laurie, I have a question. Where do you put your wings at night when you go to bed to rest?


 Amen!!

Missed a day and WOW is she progressing. She is blossoming before all of our eyes. She must have a very kind little soul buried deep down inside that is itching to get out . . . and you and your dog and human family are bringing it out :hug:

She sounds like the stress has caused her to not eat/poop. I'm sure in time that will resolve. Even Jackson will refuse to eat and will hold his poop when he's stressed. (But then, watch out when they can't hold it anymore :jaw: )


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Laurie, it just breaks my heart she was in a puppy mill. Thank goodness she is with you now - you are a jewel!!!!

She is just adorable and I am sure she is enjoying your love and kindness.


----------



## Laurief

You guys are way too kind - and I know you all would be doing the same thing if you could. Besides, each of you is under those wings helping me do this! 

We did have a true "Havanese" moment this morning that made me smile. 
I came out of the shower to see Maddie pulling my underwear across the floor, plopping down and "claiming" it for herself. It was just too cute!! 
I am going to go home and sit outside with her for a while since it is so nice out!! Crossing my fingers for some more poops! - Ya never think you would say that in your lifetime - but....


----------



## pjewel

Laurie,

I wait for your updates with bated breath. I love her new photo looking up at the sofa as if asking to be included. Your description of her antics this morning brought a big smile to my face. I have such high hopes for her. Another win for good over evil. Yay!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Oh Laurie I have tears in my eyes just reading about Maddie. You have made HUGE strides in bring her around. She is beautiful. I also am waiting with baited breath for an update. As if you do not have anything else to do.ound:

Katrina


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, my friend, you are such an inspiration to me. As are all the angels who help dogs from Rescue. Dana, you may think you aren't doing much to help, but you are! You, too, have two pups that needed your love and care to feel safe and know what a healthy life dogs can have. Then there's Pat, and Eva ... and well, you are all Hav Angels and I love you all for what you do to help! ((((((((hugs)))))))))

I read this thread a couple of times and was quite moved. I was too emotional to write until now, but I'm glad to see little Maddie coming out of her shell. To claim your undies as HER toy is a huge step towards Havanese-hood!!!!! :whoo: ound: It brought tears of joy to my eyes. Imagine. YOUR undies brought tears to my eyes, Laurie!! :suspicious: ound: 

You are a sweetheart and I am so happy for this little girl who hasn't ever known what love is.

Makes me want to strangle a few people when I think of the life she led and thousands of other dogs lead! :frusty:

I love her harness. How cute!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, maybe she is just a clean girl and got used to not pooping so much being in a cage. I hope seeing your yard will inspire some RLH, too. She is just too cute and I think she knows a good thing when she sees it. Maybe she is holding back, because she can't believe her good luck and wants to stick with you for a while.


----------



## Laurief

Miss Madeline had a really good morning!! She woke me up this morning and greeted me with a wagging tail!! She also attempted to play with Lexi and Logan this morning. !! 
Here are two pictures of the kids on the deck yesterday. It was a nice day for hanging out on the deck!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

The picture of them on the deck is just priceless. I just want to jump through my computer screen and give Maddie big hugs and kisses. Will you give them to her for me?


----------



## Missy

Laurie, you can just see her becoming more and more confident in each picture!!! so adorable.


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I was checking in and hoping you had updated. Maddie looks better than ever on the deck with your Hav's. She looks so much happier and secure. It is wonderful to see her live the life she deserved to live now!
Gina


----------



## hedygs

Missy said:


> Laurie, you can just see her becoming more and more confident in each picture!!! so adorable.


Missy that is exactly what I was thinking.  Tail wags and a big smile on her face. What's not to love?


----------



## mintchip

Evye's Mom said:


> The picture of them on the deck is just priceless. I just want to jump through my computer screen and give Maddie big hugs and kisses. Will you give them to her for me?


sending more hugs and kisses!!!:grouphug:Laurie and Maddie:grouphug:


----------



## kelrobin

It's Doggie Heaven at your house for Maddie! I'm sure she wakes up every morning feeling like she's won the lottery 



> Imagine. YOUR undies brought tears to my eyes, Laurie!!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Updates on Madeline! She is making huge strides it sounds Laurie! That is fantastic! I love her little harness and the photos!hoto::becky:hoto::becky:

She is doing her best to fit in and it shows! 

Good job Laurie!:yo: Hats off to you! :yo:


----------



## Leslie

Laurie~ How wonderful to check in and see the tremendous strides little Maddie is making. I agree w/Missy and Hedy, she's looking more and more confident in each successive picture. I love the last one of her on the deck, just hangin' out w/her buddies 

You and the "L's" are doing a fantastic job! :clap2:


----------



## Eva

Wow Laurie, I hadn't checked this thread for a couple of days and now I see that Maddie is making HUGE strides...Hugs to you for being such a great foster mom and showing this little girl the joy of being part of a family...she's going to be a wonderful addition to some persons home


----------



## Laurief

No new pictures today, we have been crazy busy, and Lexi got her summer cut, which took me forever to do!! 
Maddie is doing fabulous!!! She is eating now, and she woke me up this morning, and when I opened her crate- her tail was wagging like crazy!! 
Its very funny cause she so badly wants to come to you, but "remembers" that maybe people are not good, and backs up. But she is still happy to be here, and is IN LOVE with my three. She wants to be with them 100% 
Only one accident in the house, the entire time she was here! 

Will try to get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Maxmom

I'm so glad the "Happy Hav" is coming our of her bit by bit. It reminds me of Cooper when I first got him, how afraid of humans he was.

GO MOM!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
I am so glad things are getting better and better for Maddie. It sounds like she has had a really good day or two!!!


----------



## hedygs

It warms my heart to read about sweet Maddie's progress. 

This is what Nightline didn't show was a result of these horrid mills. The sad, ill and fearful dogs that come out of puppy mills because of what people do to them there and how people treat them. They also didn't show that for the lucky ones that escape that doomed life, that it takes extraordinary efforts by extraspecial people to make them happy, fun-loving, joyful dogs again.

Laurie I can hardly wait for my next Maddie fix.


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- She is making great strides, you are doing a wonderful job and who ever knew chewed up panties could make you happy. I love the way she has already bonded to the 3 L's too  They do seem to know their own kind!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Laurie, she must feel like every day is Christmas and that she's dreaming till she wakes up once again to other dogs and play time and good food and a clean place. I so want to hug her. Please do it for me.


----------



## DAJsMom

It is so sweet to see and read how Maddie is doing better every day!


----------



## Jill in Mich

hedygs said:


> It warms my heart to read about sweet Maddie's progress.
> ...
> Laurie I can hardly wait for my next Maddie fix.


I agree completely. I look forward to getting Maddie updates (and of course seeing new pictures). It's so good to hear how quickly she's settling in.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Laurie, this is my new most favorite thread. I just love hearing about Maddie and her progress. I have a friend who just told me that a lady she knows that is fostering an adult Schnauzer puppy mill female told her the dog will not eat out of a bowl or plate, just like Maddie did when you got her. The dog would tip the food out and eat only off the floor and still does. But I think Maddie is making such wonderful progress. I just get such a huge smile on my face when you post your updates. Keep them coming, and bless you for doing this.


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, that picture of all 4 Havs on deck is priceless! Maddie is doing great. :whoo: I would think that a family with older kids, or no kids, somewhere not quite as crazy as say, my house, would be ideal for her. It sounds like she's doing just fine, thanks to you.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, it's so great to hear of Maddie coming out of her shell a little at a time. What a precious girl she is!


----------



## kudo2u

Oh my gosh, I don't know how I missed this thread until now!

Maddie is ADORABLE and she's doing SOOOO well!!! I love all of the pictures and progress reports, and I absolutely love what you're doing.

Tango was a puppy mill dog, and it took me over 2 years to fully convince her that she is a Havanese. She made lots of steady progress along the way, but it really took about 2 years to see her confident in every situation.

Although, she didn't have the benefit of 3 "siblings" to help her along, so hopefully Maddie will be a quick study!

Bless you for what you are doing, and keep the updates coming!


----------



## Laurief

Time for a Madeline fix??

First I have to say, Joelle - you too did a wonderful job with Jackson!! He looks like he is going to be very happy!!

Maddie is having a good day today. She greeted me with a wagging tail in the crate. She started to initiate play with Logan and Lexi, she will walk up to them & tap them with her front paw trying to get them to play. I have noticed that she is following me closer and closer, and there are some times that she will allow me to reach down with my hand. 
She still cowers when you reach to pick her up, or uns when you acknowledge that you are following her. 
I lifted her onto the kitchen counter today, and gave her a trim. Her hair is in such bad shape, but I tired to even it out a bit. One of her ears has almost NO hair at all - so sad. She was a wonderful girl, stood very still, did not shake, and let me cut her!! Here are a few pictures of her with her new haircut, of course in her favorite bed!!
She has stared eating out of a bowl - a human one, but at least it is a bowl, and she ate some kibble with her other food for the first time yesterday. She sure does like boiled chicken!! Smart dog!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa

Great updates. I just love the fact that she is initiating play, that alone shows what a strong spirit Maddie still has left inside after the years of abuse. What a sweet thing she is!!


----------



## TobyBaby

Sounds like love is doing its healing work. She really is a pretty girl.


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, that almost looks like Cicero in the bed with Maddie. I wish he had her for a sister....and there's always chicken in this house!! You did a great job making her look pretty and she seems to have a happier look in her eyes. She is a doll!!


----------



## Laurief

Gosh, I just had to post this. Matthew came home from school to do laundrey and he was wonderful with Maddie, letting her be at east with her. 
Now, she will NOT kiss you, but she will accept kisses!


----------



## Lina

Awww, Laurie, that is so sweet to see Matt with Maddie!


----------



## Missy

Oh that picture just melted my heart! Is your son going to be a catch or what?


----------



## Sheri

What a sweet, tenderhearted young man!! Yeah, he's gonna be quite a catch for some young gal!


----------



## kelrobin

These photos are adorable . . . they keep getting better and better as Maddie does too!



Laurief said:


> She still cowers when you reach to pick her up, or uns when you acknowledge that you are following her.


Heck, half the time Jackson backs up when you try to pet him or pick him up, like . . . enough, Mom LOL


----------



## Jan D

Maddie is so adorable Laurie and getting to sound more like one of the kids in the house every day! She's making great strides.


----------



## kudo2u

Wow - Maddie is making GREAT progress!!!

I love that she's initiating play, and I really like the picture of your son with her. That is SOOO sweet!

You are so amazing to be able to provide for her this way.

I know someone was asking earlier about fostering dogs.

For those who do this - how long do you typically have a foster? Who decides when the dog is "ready" to go to a forever home? Do you have any input regarding where they go? Is it hard to give up someone who you've worked with (do you get really attached)?

Tango came from a puppy mill, but my intent was never to foster her. I was looking for a grown dog to adopt (as opposed to a puppy). I contacted a breeder and went to meet Tango (that wasn't her name when we met). What I saw was completely shocking. A very, very sad situation. The breeder lied to me about a LOT of things, but I didn't care. There was absolutely no was I was leaving without that dog. So I brought her home and turned the breeder in to the authorities.

I'm SOOO attached to Tango, and I love the dog she's become. I think I might be interested in rescue, but I'm a little afraid that I'll get too attached, or that the dog won't go to a good home.

Any input from the rescue families out there would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Jo


----------



## Laurief

Hi Jo, HRI can always use new foster homes for these babies!!!! Like you said, it does depend on the needs of the pup as to how long they are with you. I am sure that Madeline will be with us longer than Dugan and Lucas were- as those two were puppies with no real issues!!' YES, you do get attached!! That is one of the hardest jobs of fostering. But... I have three Havs of my own, and that is plenty on a normal day. So when hubby said I could foster, the agreement was that I would not push to keep any. And honestly, if you go into the job, with the knowledge that you and HRI together will be looking for the perfect forever home, it feels wonderful to send them off to their new homes. Of course I always ask that my foster babies and their parents keep in touch with me!! It is a wonderful experience, difficult, but very rewarding!! 
And yes, My Matthew is such a sweetie - a challenge - but a sweetie!! He loves his pups!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
I LOVE that picture of Matthew and Madeline!!! And the one of her and Lexi in the bed is great too! She is making such great strides already! I check in every day to see how she is doing. (since I don't want to call and bother you everyday)


----------



## DAJsMom

Hi Jo,
Having just finished our first try at fostering (Jackson went home yesterday) I agree completely with Laurie. We also got into this knowing that we had enough full-time havs at the house, but that we do have room in our house and hearts for a visitor in need now and again. We had lots of input choosing the home he went to and we are so excited about his new life with this family. Even so, it was hard to say goodbye. He really was a great dog with no real issues and he was here almost six weeks, I think. It could have been less had we not taken a trip in the middle and stalled the process of getting him into a new home. We, too, have asked the family to keep in touch with us and send photos. They have happily agreed. That makes letting him go a little easier.

Laurie, Madeline is precious. Every day seems to bring more little steps forward. I like the photo of your son and Madeline. Reminds me of a few I have taken of my daughter and Jackson. They just really do love their dogs!


----------



## Evye's Mom

The picture of your son and Maddie was very touching and she seemed like she welcomed it. Such a little cutie. I like her hair cut.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Laurie, She has come so far in such a short time. I love seeing all these pictures. You can really see the difference in her. You are amazing.


----------



## Leeann

Awww Laurie the picture of Matthew with her is so touching, I love how your whole family is on board with these rescue babies.


----------



## TobyBaby

That picture is priceless. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Laurief

*I feel giddy!!*

:clap2::bounce::dance:

I got kisses, I got kisses, I got kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::dance:


----------



## Brady's mom

WOW!!!!! That is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Hooray!!!
Great Progress for Maddie.


----------



## mimismom

Does Matthew know you took the pic? :biggrin1: That is so adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom

How wonderful...I bet you are just on top of the world today !!! And in such a short time. What a sweetie (you and Maddie).


----------



## gelbergirl

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
kisses ! kisses ! kisses !​


----------



## Laurief

I was so excited I started to cry!! I am going to try and get Gabe to video it. Oh, and yes, Matt did know I took the pic- he isnt shy about that stuff - although he looked like a slob!


----------



## mimismom

oh... Kisses!!!! how did I miss that?!!!

Yay!!!
:whoo: :whoo: :clap2:


----------



## hedygs

Well Laurie call me a sap because I cried too! Yeah Maddie. :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh Laurie, I'm just catching up on this thread and so happy to hear that Maddie gave kisses! Foster moms are so wonderful, I agree with Dale that all of you who do foster these babies are angels. She's going to learn from you that the world is a good place where you get to play, eat, and be loved!

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## DAJsMom

Horray for kisses!!


----------



## mintchip

Laurie :angel: 
Thanks for all your work!


----------



## Alexa

15 seconds after getting to my computer I am shedding tears again....happy, happy


----------



## Missy

Laurief said:


> :clap2::bounce::dance:
> 
> I got kisses, I got kisses, I got kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::dance:


I am smiling from ear to ear!!!!


----------



## kudo2u

NO WAY!!!! THAT'S SO AWESOME!!!!!

Kisses are such a good thing!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::kiss:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh {{{LAURIE}}}} That is so exciting. HOORAY Maddie. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Laurie, that is so sweet!!







What an accomplishment, to get a kiss from Miss Maddie.

Love the pictures of her in her fave bed, with her buddy Lexi (that was Lexi, right?) Matt is a sweetheart!


----------



## Laurief

Yes, Marj. that was Lexi in the picture. Madeline really likes all the dogs, although Lily is still not as friendly to her as the other two. I think it is hard for a 5 year old Alpha, to accept another 5 year old female. Not that there are any problems, just that Lily could care less about Maddie. 
I just found my flip video and I am going to try and get some videos tomorrow. 
It is hard to believe that she has been with us for a week now.


----------



## lfung5

Yahoo! Glad Maddie is coming around. I love all the pictures.


----------



## Sandee

Laurie,
Took me 1 1/2 hours to go through all the responses and your updates. You can see the change ,with every photgraph, in Maddie's eyes. She seems so happy and loving every minute. You are such a great foster Mom and I hope some day when I retire in Delaware to follow in your footsteps. Mark wants me to stop looking because he's afraid I'll want a 4th - and what would be so wrong with that. You are doing a great job, keep up the good work and we can't wait to hear the happy ending story.
Sandee, Mark
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Diana

Laurie-
I am sitting here with a big smile on my face after going through your updates and pictures. How wonderful to hear she is slowly opening up, what a wonderful job your whole family is doing.
Any new updates?


----------



## maryam187

Laurie, only one week and look what you've achieved :kiss:


----------



## pjewel

I'm so excited for you and especially for Maddie. She's beginning to see the world is not a cold and heartless place. What a gift you've given her. Time for another hug. Please give her one from me.


----------



## mintchip

maryam187 said:


> Laurie, only one week and look what you've achieved :kiss:











for all your time and your big wonderful heart Laurie!


----------



## lcy_pt

:clap2:arty::becky:KISSES:becky:arty::clap2:


----------



## Carefulove

I end up crying anytime I open this thread! I love coming back to see updates and pictures of Maddie!


----------



## marb42

Just checking in on Maddie and wondering where the video is?????
Gina


----------



## trueblue

This thread is so heartwarming. Maddie looks so sweet and innocent, and the progress that you've made with her so far is amazing. When I saw your post about the kisses, I just about lost it...you really are amazing too, Laurie!


----------



## earfax

Laurie u are a true Angel. the little one is so cute and so lucky she has you in her life!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Its so heartwarming to know that getting some love can change a dog's life. I'm thrilled for Maddie and am so happy that she found Laurie. She couldn't have found a better person to help her.


----------



## irnfit

Kisses for Laurie from Maddie. No surprise to me. What a great "thank you" to Laurie. 
I hope whoever gets Maddie realizes what a special dog she is.


----------



## Laurief

Sorry I didnt update yesterday, it was so nice, I was gardening and had all the pups out on the deck most of the day.
Maddie still continues to progress, little by little. She is not eating like a champ, and still no accidents in the house. Two days ago I layed down for a nap, and all 4 dogs were sleeping on the bed with me. When I awoke, all four - including Maddie, - licked my face clean :biggrin1: She still is skiddish if you go to pick her up, but if approached with a happy voice, she eventually sits to be picked up. I did take a video of her playing with Logan which I will try to load this afternoon. When you call her name, and play with her, you can finally see some Havanese in those eyes!!
I am so afraid that we will have a little setback tomorrow. - she is being spayed, teeth cleaned & microchipped. I hope that she doesnt slide back too much with all of this. 
You guys are making this so much fun for me!! I love being able to share her progress with people who "really understand" this!! Thank you all!!


----------



## Carefulove

I am glad she is finally letting her hav come out! I really want to see some more pics of her!


----------



## pjewel

Does this mean they're getting ready to place her??? You realize she's become our mascot and she can't go to anyone other than one of us.   



Laurief said:


> Sorry I didnt update yesterday, it was so nice, I was gardening and had all the pups out on the deck most of the day.
> Maddie still continues to progress, little by little. She is not eating like a champ, and still no accidents in the house. Two days ago I layed down for a nap, and all 4 dogs were sleeping on the bed with me. When I awoke, all four - including Maddie, - licked my face clean :biggrin1: She still is skiddish if you go to pick her up, but if approached with a happy voice, she eventually sits to be picked up. I did take a video of her playing with Logan which I will try to load this afternoon. When you call her name, and play with her, you can finally see some Havanese in those eyes!!
> I am so afraid that we will have a little setback tomorrow. - *she is being spayed, teeth cleaned & microchipped. * I hope that she doesnt slide back too much with all of this.
> You guys are making this so much fun for me!! I love being able to share her progress with people who "really understand" this!! Thank you all!!


----------



## marb42

pjewel said:


> Does this mean they're getting ready to place her??? You realize she's become our mascot and she can't go to anyone other than one of us.


I agree.  I think we've all grown attached to her. I wish my DH would let me get a second - I love Maddie. I've begged and begged and begged.I wish someone from the forum could take her so we can continue to see her progress. Hmmm, Laurie, maybe you could make it a requirement that they join the forum!

I can't wait for the video later, and I hope she does okay at the vet tomorrow.

Gina


----------



## Laurief

Well get the word out - anyone interested needs to send an application in to hri for adoption!!! She is a precious little thing!! Dont think she is quite ready for adoption yet, but I needed to get her in before she goes in to heat again. This way I can nurse her back to health & continue on working with her behavior. I will try to get some more pics - gosh darn it - work just keeps getting in the way :frusty:

But - anyone who wants to meet her has to come to my playdate - I am sure she will still be here by then!!! (HHemm...Geri)


----------



## pjewel

Laurief said:


> Well get the word out - anyone interested needs to send an application in to hri for adoption!!! She is a precious little thing!! Dont think she is quite ready for adoption yet, but I needed to get her in before she goes in to heat again. This way I can nurse her back to health & continue on working with her behavior. I will try to get some more pics - gosh darn it - work just keeps getting in the way :frusty:
> 
> But - anyone who wants to meet her has to come to my playdate - I am sure she will still be here by then!!! (HHemm...Geri)


I hope I can. It's just that I've been through the most horrible year and business just started picking up . . . but if I can't, you can send her back with Jon & Sylvia or Michele and they can drop her off at my house.


----------



## Laurief

ound:ound: NOPE!!ound:ound: I understand, but really hope you can make it!


----------



## maryam187

Wishing Madeline a smooth procedure and recovery.


----------



## kudo2u

Keep us posted on the vet visit. Hopefully that won't set her back too much.

I really wish I could get another. Actually, there is one listed on the HRI website that I'm SURE I absolutely NEED to have - she is Cookie and is located in CA. I don't know why, but I'm just so in love with her, just based on the info there! No way DH will let me get another, though.

But yes, we will definitely need updates on Maddie, even after she is adopted!


----------



## Carefulove

I home the surgery goes smooth today! I am thinking of Maddie!


----------



## mintchip

Good luck Maddie! Get well soon!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hope she does well today. Please keep us posted!


----------



## kelrobin

Here's to a smooth day, speedy recovery, and lots of puppy love for Maddie :kiss:


----------



## pjewel

So how's our little girl doing? Send her hugs and healing vibes.


----------



## Laurief

Well Maddie is at the vets and I am a nervous wreck. I just hope she does well. I think there will be a lot of carrying around and snuggling tonight!! 

kudo2u - I too am in LOVE with Cookie!! I think she is just such a cutie pie. 

I will let you all know how my girl does today.


----------



## Missy

sending hugs to you and Maddie! hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Carefulove

kudo2u said:


> ...I really wish I could get another. Actually, there is one listed on the HRI website that I'm SURE I absolutely NEED to have - she is Cookie and is located in CA. I don't know why, but I'm just so in love with her, just based on the info there! No way DH will let me get another, though...


I saw her too and she is gorgeous!!! For some reason, in petfinder she is not recommended to a house with children, but I didn't find anything about children at HRI. Wonder if it's because of her age.


----------



## marjrc

Oh dear. It's too bad they had to do the spaying and teeth cleaning so soon. I hope Maddie hangs in there and knows that you will still be there for her at the end. She is just precious and though we shouldn't have pity for her, she does need a lot of tender, loving care and compassion. You are so perfect for her, Laurie! 

Can't wait for her to be back home with you.


----------



## Lina

Hope the surgery goes well as does the recovery for sweet Maddie!


----------



## Julie

Seven pages later I'm caught up with "my girl":becky:

I love this hav Laurie! I think I've fallen in love! :kiss::kiss:

It sounds like she is doing wonderfully! Great job!:clap2:


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys - WOW???? 7 pages???? It is 3:30 and she is still at the vets,. and I have not heard yet!!!! I am so bad!!
I already called them at 12 to see that she was ok. I think I will make something for dinner that I can eat with one hand to be able to hold her all night. I just feel that this little thing has been thru so much already!! 

Any forum, members interested in getting her??? Please submit an application to HRI if so - It would be so wonderful to see her place with a family that has cared about her from the moment she came here!! 
I hope to post about her tonight, but might be busy just lovin~:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Laurie, not to be picky, but surely you can type with one hand while holding our girl with the other.  Where is she???


----------



## marb42

Awww, Laurie, you are the best to give her so much love and care. Don't you wish you had room for 10 dogs? I hope she did okay. We're all anxiously awaiting her update. 
Gina


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

I am just catching up on this thread and am thrilled to read about the amazing progress that Maddie has made. Playing with dogs, giving you kisses....go Maddie. I hope everything went well with the vet, will check for the update.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Laurie how did Maddie do? Please let us know. Poor sweet girl. I'm praying this is not a set back for her.


----------



## kelrobin

Hmmmm, Laurie, I keep envisioning Jackson sitting beside Maddie and loving her. I'm sure DH would kill me. It's a good thing you're in NJ or I might be filling out that application.

Jackson sends get well wishes to Maddie . . .


----------



## Laurief

Kathy - just cause you are not in Jersey does not mean that she can go to another state!!!

Maddie came home last night, but I didnt know who she was. She would not look at anyone in the eye, kept turning away. She was pretty drugged up, although she did potty. I layed with her all night in the hopes that morning would bring an improvement. 
Well - My Maddie is back!!!!:whoo: She woke up with that tail wagging, and looking me straight in the face. She is VERY sore, and it is hard to carry her (which sh needs because she cannot go up or down stairs). But I think that she will ge back to normal in a couple of days. She already has eaten and pottied so I am sure that she is on her way!! 
I have been unable to post any of my videos as I am having a major problem with my camera, but will try to get some more still pictures soon. 
Just wanted to update you all on our girl!! 

If any forum members are serious about wanting to adopt Maddie, when she is ready, PLEASE get your applictions in to HRI now, specify you are looking at Madeline. The aps are going to be flying in!!! Who could pass up this little sweetie??


----------



## marb42

Poor Maddie. I'm so glad she's feeling better this morning and wagging her tail again. 
Gina


----------



## Carefulove

I kept thinking about Maddie all night! Glad she is getting back to "Maddie"


----------



## Julie

I'm happy to read that Madeline is doing better this am. She is so cute Laurie. I love her eyes and the soulful way she poses for the camera. She is a heart stealer for sure!:kiss:


----------



## luv3havs

I'm glad Maddie is getting back to new "new self" so quickly.
She is so beautiful and sounds like a great dog. I'd snatch her up if I didn't already have two.
You are doing such a great job Laurie!


----------



## kudo2u

That is SOO great!!! Thanks for the update - I'm so happy she's back to herself!!!

If I wasn't adding another to my "collection" today, I would LOVE to take in Maddie. But I think DH would kill me if I even made the suggestion. Plus, I think we have more than our fair share of dogs right now anyway!

Please do keep us posted on her progress and give her lots of love and kisses to help her feel better!


----------



## Eva

I'm glad that Maddies doing well after her spay.
Hopefully by tomarrow soem of the soreness will go away.


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

I am so glad to hear that Maddie is doing better and is back to her new old self.


----------



## gelbergirl

Great to hear Maddie is back and enjoying being a sweetie.
Glad all went well.


----------



## JASHavanese

Glad to hear Maggie is doing well!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Laurie thank goodness. I would love to adopt Maddie but I think hubby would blow. 
I'm so glad she is back to her new normal.


----------



## Missy

oh glad to hear Maddie's new found personality came right back! hugs!


----------



## kelrobin

Laurie, how wonderful that this is behind Maddie (and you!) and that she greeted you with a wagging tail. You sleeping beside her is so sweet . . . I would probably have done the same. 

If I wasn't dealing with a major geriatric lab, I would love to have her in a heartbeat. I think we need to round up all the DH's, send 'em out to some sports bars, and pass Maddie around to each of us on the forum each month so we can all adopt her :biggrin1: She could be the Rescue Poster Puppy!


----------



## cjsud

OK guys a few questions about getting a second hav since I've been thinking of Maddie so much and reading the posts everyday. How much does it change the routine you have with your first Hav? Hobbes is pretty set in his ways as are we. Sleeps in the same spots at the same times, doesn't bark, never has an accident, waits to be carried back down our long wood stairs, goes to bed when my husband carries him down from our bed and gives him his night time cookie.
As some of you heard my only daughter is off to Grad school in Illinois and I will be visiting a lot! Hobbes is large 18#s too big for the tiny plane I have to take and not a good car traveler for the car ride from the airport. When I go I get a dog sitter for the weekend. 2 nights awway is my max not sure what his max would be. 
I was thinking getting another Have would be good to keep him from getting lonely when I'm gone. DH is not so sure it's a good idea. What if they don't get along and isn't it twice the worry? Hobbes is 3 btw.
Any thoughts on how much change takes place with a second? Anyone not have it work out?
I guess this is why I only had one child geez.


----------



## kelrobin

Hmmmm, no advice other than Hobbes is still young (good) and you are in NJ (great - close by) and you are on the forum which means we could keep up with Maddie.  Does Hobbes like to play with other dogs? Does he ever have others over to visit? What are his reactions? 

My only other thought is that Maddie is a little needy in certain areas which still may take some adjustment . . . you would just have to be willing to take the time with her to make sure she is happy and gets that little extra that a rescue might need.


----------



## Sheri

I'd ask Laurie what she thinks...she know Maddie. 

I wish I were close enough to drive for a visit!


----------



## cjsud

We do the dog park for him to run and socialize and he's ok there not sure about in his own house no other dogs around to try. 

That's a very good point on Maddie still needing a bit more attention. With me running back and forth to IL helping with the move I couldn't spend the time with her she still needs.
I think I should wait until Sept when my schedule will be back to normal and I will only be leaving 1 weekend every other month to think about adding another pup.
See thats why this forum is so helpful! You can't always think of these things yourself.


----------



## Laurief

Oh boy, I sure do with Hobbes was ready for a little sister!! Maddie would be so happy going to a forum member. I do think that she will need a little extra attention, and not so much attention, but patience from her new forever home. If she will be sent to a day care, or kennel or another person regularly, it probably is not the best for her. She needs consitancy! As much as she is making wonderful strides, it is very hard to erase 5 years to being treated so badly!! 
I had to attach these pictures. Of course in her favorite bed, the close up is one of my favorites!! And the sleeping on the floor pic might not mean much to anyone, but.... she has never slept anywhere but the bed she felt safe in (and her bedtime crate, or on the bed next to me). For her to lay on the floor, in the open, and actually sleep, is a MAJOR step!! She is feeling so much better from her spay, has not licked once so doesnt need a cone or onsie. She still comes running to me when I come home, gets to my hand, sniffs it, and runs back to the family room. Some day soon, she will stay in the kitchen and get hugs and give kisses just like the other pups. 

ps - I dont remember, but did I invite you and HObbes to the playdate??? I wish and hope you guys can come1!


----------



## kelrobin

Oh my . . . those eyes . . . that face. What's not to love????? Keep the pictures and stories coming, Laurie. Someone is bound to cave.


----------



## cjsud

Yes you did and Hobbes is still not doing well in the car for anything over 30 minutes. I'm thinking it will take me about an hour or so to get to you. I also am not sure if I'll have to fly back to IL again. Thanks so much for asking. We do have a wonderful pet sitter now so Hobbes can stay at our house when we are gone for the weekends. I miss him like crazy and it always takes him a day of being overly clingy to get over my trip. So I completely understand about Maddie needing extra consistency and love.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maddie's eyes are so beautiful!


----------



## Lunastar

OMG Those eyes!


----------



## Evye's Mom

How can you resist that precious little face and pleading, loving eyes. Me too, I am so glad I am not close by. But I am so glad everything went well and Maddie is on her way to recovery. My little loves send Maddie great big, wet kisses.


----------



## Kathie

Oh Laurie, I had lost track of this thread and I'm thrilled to see all the progress Maddie has made. She is so precious and reminds me so much of my late peek-a-poo, Tiffany. I am starting to see something shining in her eyes now - I think it is your love being reflected back to you!


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:Laurie and Maddie:whoo:


----------



## irishnproud2b

Ok, I've been reading 29 pages for 2 hours! I am so enjoying reading about Maddie and how well she is doing. I have 2 more school years to work before I retire, then I really think I will sign up with rescue for fostering. Maddie is so precious. We all have fallen in love with her. :grouphug: It's like she belongs to all of us. Your other 3 are surely therapeutic to her, as well as your love and attention, Laurie. Thanks for sharing her progress with us.


----------



## marjrc

Great news about Maddie's recovery. I was worried about her changing, but knew you'd be on top of that Laurie. You are great for her and for all those other rescues you've taken in! 

I love the pics. She is soooooo sweet!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I'm mad for Maddie*

What a beautiful little girl...I love her.


----------



## Laurief

Although we had a bad potty weekend, we did have a triumph this morning..
Madeline went up the stairs on the deck today!!! I am anxious for her to go down on her own as well! She continues to be a sweet little girl who wags her tail like crazy and stomps her front feet when I call her "Miss Maddie" in a playful voice.


----------



## earfax

Laurief said:


> Although we had a bad potty weekend, we did have a triumph this morning..
> Madeline went up the stairs on the deck today!!! I am anxious for her to go down on her own as well! She continues to be a sweet little girl who wags her tail like crazy and stomps her front feet when I call her "Miss Maddie" in a playful voice.


Laurie she is a little doll!!! She looks so much like my Bailey .


----------



## Missy

oh Laurie!!! we need a video of her stomping her feet when you say "miss Maddie!" don't think you can mention something as cute as that and not get a video request (demand!)


----------



## marjrc

I agree with Missy! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

I will keep trying to get a video, my problem is my inability to figure out anything techinical!!
I have great videos on my flip video as I type this (including great Westminster pics) but when I hook it up, they want me to update the software to get the videos and I keep doing it wrong!! I will figure it out - I hope. 

Maddie has discovered her spay site - so she is now running around in a little onsie. Here is a picture of her laying with Lexi,and Mommy(at least part of me), and 2 pics of her in her little onsie.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love the last photo, she's just so sweet! Makes me want to snuggle her on my lap.

Do they all sleep in that big bed together? If so, we have to have a photo of that!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awwww. She looks so sweet in her little green onsie. Look at her little eyes....


----------



## marb42

She looks so sweet. I love the pic of her snuggling up to Lexi.
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero

That last picture is adorable. From the "look" in her face she sure seems to have come a long way. You do a fantastic job of teaching love and trust to these babies!!!


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> That last picture is adorable. From the "look" in her face she sure seems to have come a long way. You do a fantastic job of teaching love and trust to these babies!!!
> View attachment 21798


Just what I was going to say!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

awwww. so cute.


----------



## DAJsMom

She looks a lot more relaxed than she did at first!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
I love the picture of maddie and lexie. Lexie is such a doll and so welcoming to all her visitors! Maddie looks so sweet and happy! She is a lucky girl now!


----------



## gelbergirl

How is Maddie getting along with the alpha?


----------



## Laurief

Sorry we have been missing for a while. Crazy busy this week, but will say that Maddie is doing fabulously!! She has been very well behaved, coming out of her shell! She , as of yesterday is finally going up and down the deck stairs - thank goodness - no more carrying her!! 
aND THIS MORNING - She ate kibble!!! 
My sweet girl has been progressing very well. She is a full member of my pack now, sleeps in the kitchen with them while I am at work, but still in her big comfy bed when we are all in the family room. 
considering she would run to another room and hide from people, she now will come into the room & "watch" you. If I am alone in the kitchen at the sink, she will come in and nudge the back of my leg with her nose. 
She is recovering well from her spay. My camera batteries are dead, but will get more today, and try to post some more pictures. 
She is starting to become a True Havanese!!!!


----------



## kelrobin

Thanks for the update, Laurie. I'm almost thinking she might have to stay with you forever . . .


----------



## Alexa

Great news! Charge that battery NOW, we are huuuuunnnngggrrrry for more pictures!


----------



## JASHavanese

Aw she looks so pretty in green!!


----------



## Eva

Miss Maddie is such a pretty girl..it sounds like she's doing great


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Sorry we have been missing for a while. Crazy busy this week, but will say that Maddie is doing fabulously!! She has been very well behaved, coming out of her shell! She , as of yesterday is finally going up and down the deck stairs - thank goodness - no more carrying her!!
> aND THIS MORNING - She ate kibble!!!
> My sweet girl has been progressing very well. She is a full member of my pack now, sleeps in the kitchen with them while I am at work, but still in her big comfy bed when we are all in the family room.
> considering she would run to another room and hide from people, she now will come into the room & "watch" you. If I am alone in the kitchen at the sink, she will come in and nudge the back of my leg with her nose.
> She is recovering well from her spay. *My camera batteries are dead, but will get more today, a*nd try to post some more pictures.
> She is starting to become a True Havanese!!!!


Get a few extra sets while your at it! :biggrin1:
Glad to hear Maddie is doing well.


----------



## Laurief

*The true Havanese is emerging*

We played outside today, and Maddie is starting to show her true Havanese!!
She played with tail up, stuck butt in air for playing, and chased my guys like crazy! It was so nice to see.


----------



## lcy_pt

:hug: to you Laurie! How wonderful!!! I'm crying right now....this is just sooo wonderful!!!


----------



## Petaluna

I missed part of this thread, but did I read that maybe she has a new home in the works already? I would probably apply for her if I hadn't already committed to a puppy. Except that I think she would probably be happiest in a home with other Havs. She seems SOOO sweet.


----------



## mintchip

3 cheers for Maddie and Laurie :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: I am so delighted to see these latest pictures! She's almost smiling on the last one, you're so good to and for her Laurie, thank you!


----------



## juliav

Laurie,

It's wonderful to read about Mddie's progress, thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## Laurief

Check out these two pics:
Maddie LOVES Logan - she always follows him everywhere he goes!
and the next is my favorite as it shows in her eyes how she has 
"come alive"


----------



## Julie

GFETE!
I loved seeing my girl Madeline! She is so cute Laurie. I just love her! Seeing her running and playing is just priceless. Love the bum in the air shot!:thumb:


----------



## Lina

Laurie, you are so sweet to be helping Maddie and her progress so far is astounding! This thread makes me feel so happy for her. :hug:


----------



## Lynn

Those are wonderful pictures, I am so glad to here Maddie is doing good. I can see it in her eyes also, she is just blossoming. Thank you Laurie for all you do for these dogs.


----------



## pjewel

I love the latest photos. You can see the joy she's experiencing in her world. What a gift for everyone involved. What a sweet thing.


----------



## hedygs

lcy_pt said:


> :hug: to you Laurie! How wonderful!!! I'm crying right now....this is just sooo wonderful!!!


Me too.

I love seeing that face and those beautiful eyes.


----------



## LuvCicero

Yep, I think Logan is getting "the look of love".  She really is getting that happy Hav look. You have done a great job!!!!


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
You're awesome. I am so happy Madeline is finally becoming a dog. I'm sure she is loving life!


----------



## marb42

I love the pictures of Maddie having fun with your furballs. How cute that she follows Logan everywhere. Her face is so, so sweet. 
Gina


----------



## maryam187

Yup, GFETE here too.


----------



## irnfit

You can't help falling in love with Logan. He is adorable. So glad Maddie is doing so well. She is so sweet.


----------



## Diana

:biggrin1:

Laurie-
It is so amazing to see her progression so far. You are doing such a wonderful thing for her:hug: I love the pictures of her playing with the 3L's, they totally made me smile


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> *You can't help falling in love with Logan. He is adorable. So glad Maddie is doing so well. She is so sweet.*


:whoo:I agree!:whoo:


----------



## Cosmosmom

I am in the dark as well but it might be a puppy !!


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!! GO MADDIE!!!

Laurie, she looks so happy...and in this shot she looks like she is saying... "did I do good mom? is this what it means to be a HAVANESE?


----------



## Laurief

Call me an idiot!! I have been a member of the forum for over two years 

but someone please tell this dummy what GFETE means??ound:


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I got sick of writing "grinning from ear to ear" a while back and came up with GFETE! it caught on...sort of.


----------



## Laurief

OOOhhh - thanks Glad it is something good at least:biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Maddie looks adorable in green. She has come so far. I hope you can figure out how to get some video.


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, Maddie is stinkin' cute and such a doll ! I am teary eyed, GFETE (thanks Missy, for explaining that to our dear Laurie ound: ) and so happy for you and for that sweet girl. I almost hate the idea of her moving out of your home into another, but hopefully when that happens, she'll be so happy that the change won't bother her one bit.


----------



## DAJsMom

Maddie looks beautiful--her expression is that of a different dog than the one that arrived at your house! 

She has hope now!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*Thank you*

Oh what a beautiful dog Maddie is. I started in the middle of this thread but I can tell that she is a rescue by what I have read. Thank you so much for sharing your home and your love with this sweet little girl!


----------



## Leslie

Laurie~ You're the best rescuer ever! Maddie is so blessed to be able to cuddle under your "wings" while you and the 3 L's help her become all she can be. :hug:


----------



## Laurief

*WHO IS THIS LITTLE GIRL TODAY??*

Maddie is just cracking me up today!! She is doing very well !! Today she came out of her crate by herself and since I was home today, and spending a lot of time in the family room on the couch, I got to watch her a lot today. 
By this afternoon she did her first "back roll" rubbing back and forth with feet in the air & I was so excited! I get 2-3 a day with my other three, but this was the first time. Then.... she started rough housing with Lexi ... and then.. she was collecting toys, any carrying them to the corner of the room. She now has a stash of toys in the corner by the door. She has been running around, carrying toys in her mouth!! All firsts for this little girl! 
She looks like she is really having fun today!! :whoo:


----------



## micki2much

Oh Laurie - I was hoping for pictures!!!! That does sound soooo great, experiencing all those firsts!


----------



## Missy

I think Maddie needs to come live with Jasper and Cash!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl

FANTASTIC! Maddie is having fun!!!!


----------



## Lynn

Missy said:


> I think Maddie needs to come live with Jasper and Cash!:biggrin1:


Missy, Jasper, Cash and Maddie:biggrin1:

Sure sounds good:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, that just warmed my heart. I can just imagine how you must be feeling seeing her making such strides.


----------



## Lunastar

OH Laurie she is having so many firsts. More pictures please, Maddie is addictive.


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I'm so glad she's doing so well. Pictures please, please, please. 
Gina


----------



## Laurief

Hi guys, I know it has been a while since I updated on Madeline. We have been busy, and my camera was down. Yesterday, she layed down for a 10 minute belly rub - and she asked for it herself!! 
Today, she got her first real grooming. I had someone else do it, so she would not be mad at me! I am so in love with the results. She is so so cute!!


----------



## mintchip

She is adorable!!!! I love that cut!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, she looks fantastic! Look at those eyes. I can't wait to meet her next weekend!!!


----------



## irnfit

I love the bows! She looks so cute. Can't wait for next week, too. What are the plans with her? Do you think she'll be OK with all the dogs and people?


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Laurie those bows are just adorable. How did she do with the grooming? She has come so far.


----------



## Missy

Oh my! Maddie you are really blossoming. Jasper and Cash are in love!


----------



## cjsud

Oh my you are making this so hard. Such a sweetie!


----------



## swtxsweetie

ooo the red bows are so cute!!! looks good with her black fur!


----------



## luv3havs

Maddie looks beautiful.


----------



## Jammies

*Maddie has come such a long way thanks to you! She is so precious!!!!! How will you ever give her up????*


----------



## Laurief

Thanks all for being such a big part of Maddie's life - even if you have not actually met her!! Your support helps me more that you guys know!! 
I was told by the groomer that she did WONDERFULLY:biggrin1: She said she did not even flinch for ear hair pulling, nail cutting, belly shaving - she said she was a perfect angel. 
I am getting frustrated with her not coming, and she has having quite a few accidents in the house lately too. Hopefully this weekend will be a little better. 

I am so in love with this little girl - it will be hard to see her go, but I believe that she has found the perfect home - that is all I will say for now, but she wont be going there for a few weeks!


----------



## earfax

Soooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

How pretty! I love Maddie in red bows.  She is doing wonderfully, thanks to you, Laurie. You're amazing!!! :whoo: 

I am worried how she'll do at the play date, with all those Havs and all those big people wanting to see her, pet her and talk to her. She'll probably just choose a quiet spot somewhere if it gets to be too much. It's too bad about the house training, but I imagine with loads of patience and time, she'll figure that part out too. I can't wait to hear more about her new family !


----------



## Laurief

Oh NO = not Madeline - she wont come near the people, but she will be out with the Havs ALL' day long!! She loves other dogs, and to play and play and play - as you can see: 
And I have a very special person who might be here to hold her when she is scared and pooped out - so I think she will do great!! 

I also attached a picture of her with her FAVORITE toy (Karen it looks like my guys will have one less squacking monkey!!) and I think I will have to send it with her. Also her and Lexi playing.


----------



## Poornima

Laurie, Maddie looks so cute in the red bows. She has come a long way under your loving care. Wishing Maddie good luck in her new furver home!


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures of all the furballs playing!


----------



## marb42

You've done such an amazing job with her. She is so sweet. I am sure it will be so hard to let her go, but if you kept her, I'm guessing you probably couldn't keep fostering. And fostering is such an important thing to do. Does her new potential family have another dog for her to play with? It sounds like your Havs make her so happy. 
Gina


----------



## juliav

Aww, Madie is so adorable in her new haircut and those red bows are the cutest!! I can't believe how far she has come, you've done an amazing job with her.


----------



## Brady's mom

She looks like she loves that screaming frog. Let me know if you need more of them and I can pick up a few for you before the playdate. 

Laurie, it has been amazing to watch her become a dog! It must be so rewarding for you to see.


----------



## hedygs

What is it about that Maddie that seeing her run and play with your guys makes my heart sing? All dogs should be so loved and lucky to be given another chance at being happy.

I am so excited to hear about her potential new home but I will miss all my Maddie updates for sure.


----------



## LuvCicero

I think from the beginning till now, you have worked a miracle. She IS a happy Havanese...and so cute. I'm glad she has found someone to give her a forever home and I hope they will join and post so we can continue to see this cutie.


----------



## Posh's Mom

wow laurie, you're amazing! maddie is just the sweetest thing, and i'm happy to see/hear about her progress and that she may have found her "someone special."


----------



## gelbergirl

Beautiful groomed Maddie!
Great News on the potential forever home!


----------



## Evye's Mom

OMG...what did I miss !!! I have to go back and read.....Maddie found a forever home ?????.....music to my ears....wonderful....ok, gotta go read who, when, where and how.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Laurie, I hope you are right and Maddie has found the perfect home. Is it anyone we know? She has come so far. You are truely an angel.


----------



## marjrc

Hedy, that is how I feel too... my heart sings when I see how happy Maddie is now.  It's great to see her having so much fun with her foster siblings. 

Now........ who is this "special someone", Laurie? You know you can't just throw that out there and not expect us to wonder. Brat! LOL


----------



## Laurief

A very lucky gentleman in NYC will be adopting Maddie. Since he will be out of the country during my playdate, his son (who is a wonderful young man), will be coming to the playdate with their other Havanese (Lola). It will give him a chance to bond alittle more with Maddie. She will not go there right away, she has a little bit of work to do before I can send her off to her new home. 
She is VERY well loved there already, although she is not there physically. I dont think there is any other place where she will be loved like this - except my house maybe :biggrin1: I dont know if he will be a part of the forum, but he has promised to keep me updated. But ...I still have a few more weeks with her - which means a few more milestones to witness!


----------



## cjsud

YEAH! How wonderful!:whoo:


----------



## pjewel

Laurief said:


> A very lucky gentleman in NYC will be adopting Maddie. Since he will be out of the country during my playdate, his son (who is a wonderful young man), will be coming to the playdate with their other Havanese (Lola). It will give him a chance to bond alittle more with Maddie. She will not go there right away, she has a little bit of work to do before I can send her off to her new home.
> She is VERY well loved there already, although she is not there physically. I dont think there is any other place where she will be loved like this - except my house maybe :biggrin1: *I dont know if he will be a part of the forum*, but he has promised to keep me updated. But ...I still have a few more weeks with her - which means a few more milestones to witness!


Maybe you could convince him to become a member, even if only occasionally, if one of us were to bribe him with a special Julie pin to commemorate his adoption of Maddie. :biggrin1: Waddya think???


----------



## ls-indy

What a great heat-warming story this has been to follow. I hope we continue to get updates on Maddie from her new family as it would be wonderful to follow her progress...


----------



## gelbergirl

lucky gentleman to get Maddie !!


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I'm so happy that you found her such a wonderful home as well as a home with another hav (that will make Maddie happy). 
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom

Music to my ears....a warm, fuzzy feeling. I am so happy for Maddie and congratulations to her forever family.


----------



## irnfit

It's so wonderful to see how far she has come in such a short time. Glad you found a good home for her. I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## marjrc

How wonderful to hear, Laurie!! :whoo: 

I'm curious... what are the things you need to work on with Maddie before she goes to her new home? Does she have some health issues or is it more training and socializing? I don't know how fostering works at this stage, but is it you that decides when she's ready to leave or is she evaluated by someone in Rescue?


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I'm so happy to hear that Maddie has found a home! I can't wait to meet her at the play date on Saturday.


----------



## kelrobin

So happy to hear about Maddie's new home and that she will have another Hav to play with. What fun. And I'm so jealous of everyone getting meet her on Sat. You all have a great time and take a million photos, please! Carolina, get that camera ready . . . hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## Laurief

Marj. it really is totally up to my "feeling" if she is ready. I also means if the "adoptive family" is ready as well. She is still VERY shy!! I still cannot pick her up from anywhere but on the bed or in her bed. She will come to me, and is so involved with greeting me and all, but she will not allow me to pick her up when she comes to me. Her new Daddy is out of the country & will first week of May, which gives me more time with her,but her new Hav sister willl be comimng to the playdate with the owners son. If I see a big connection, it might be sooner, or not, I will just have to decide when the best time will be. They are so in love with her already that they understand that she will come, when she is ready. I am a strong believer that ALL pups should be in their forever homes.,sooner than later, as they need to learn the rules,. and procedures. But , Maddie is different than Lucas & Dugan. She has beeen through so much. 
I know her forever family willl LOVE and SPOIL her excess. But I just need to be sure that she and they are ready for her individual needs. i am so proud that all my playdate people will get to meet her and Dugan and Lucas!! It will be a very happy reunion for me!!


----------



## maryam187

Laurie, what wonderful news. It will be so emotional for all of us when Maddie leaves into her forever home. I really hope her new owners will join the forum and at least post a few pics every couple of months. That should be doable


----------



## marjrc

That makes absolute sense, Laurie. Thank you for explaining!  I sure wish I was going to your play date!!! How nice to see your fosters again. We'll be expecting pics. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich

maryam187 said:


> Laurie, what wonderful news. It will be so emotional for all of us when Maddie leaves into her forever home. I really hope her new owners will join the forum and at least post a few pics every couple of months. That should be doable


I was thinking the same thing. Maddie is definitely something special. It's great she's going to her forever home but I for one am really going to miss her.


----------



## Laurief

Well I do have a promise from her new Daddy that I will get pictures and updates regularly! And to have Dugan and Lukey here this weekend, with Maddie - will be like heaven!!! I am so excited to see all of them! 
Maddie will do wonderfully with her new family, I am not worried much, as I know she is loved, and will be loved and spoiled terribly!! But I promise, that when I get an update, I will fill you guys in. 
Laurie


----------



## Lunastar

I'm so happy to hear you found Maddie a wonderful sounding home, and she is going to have a sister! Maddie is such a special girl. I hope this gentleman will join the forum.

I can't wait to see playdate pics!


----------



## pjewel

Laurie,

How I wish I could be there this weekend to see everybody, but especially Ms. Maddie, but I definitely have to work. I so wish this were a different year and that things were better so I had more freedom. You'd better all take lots of photos and video for those of us who can't be there.


----------



## Laurief

This week I made Maddie a special blanket for her to bring with her to her new home ( I also made a little one for her new sister too). here she is wraped in her new blankie!


----------



## Brady's mom

What a great picture Laurie. Dugan still has his blanket. I keep it on the bottom of our bed and he sleeps on it every night. He wants you to know that he can't wait to see you too


----------



## Evye's Mom

Laurie, Maddie's blankie is beautiful. I love the print....paw prints....soooo cute.


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,
That blanket is almost as adorable as Maddie.

Was it easy to make?
I don't sew, but that looks like one I could make.


----------



## Laurief

They are very easy to make , I would be happy to make some for you and send them off if you would like. I just got a ton of new fleece in, and I have to make a few for Nationals for their auctions.

All my fosters go home with a special home made one from me - I hope, like Dugan that they love and use them!


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,
Yeah!
I would love it if you would make 2 for us. A girl one and a boy one.
(I'll send a donation for Hav Rescue to you.)
I'll pm my information to you.


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> That makes absolute sense, Laurie. Thank you for explaining!  I sure wish I was going to your play date!!! How nice to see your fosters again. *We'll be expecting pics.* :biggrin1:


Bold emphasis mine

I double ditto that!


----------



## mintchip

Maddie looks great with her new blanket!


----------



## Julie

I'm just catching up with this thread....and although I was getting posts in my email and reading.....I just wanted to say:

I'm very happy Madeline has come so far and will have a family of her own to love. I wish it was mine....

Please take lots of pictures and share with us Laurie. I will miss Madeline when she goes.


----------



## Laurief

You and me both Julie - I will miss her a lot. She has become a little love bug (with me only) but the little bit you get is SO much when you look at what she has been through. We are trying to work on stairs for the bed, as her new Daddy got her a set, so I hope to have her ready for him.
She will be here for a few more weeks, so hopefully lots more pictures to come - until you guys get bored and say STOP - NO MORE!!


----------



## Julie

Laurief;250679
She will be here for a few more weeks said:


> Like that's gonna happen! You silly!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maddie looks lovely snuggled into her new blankie! You're an angel to care for her, show her so much love and settle her into her forever home. The grooming pics are so sweet with the bows.


----------



## Sandee

Laurie,

Wonderful news Maddie has a new forever home. Lukey and I can't wait to meet her on Saturday. Lukey has his blanket too and loves it. Ihave to keep Tucker away from it. Every once in awhile I see him try to sneak it outt of his crate and take to his. Maybe I need to learn how to make them so Tucker and Bella have their own. See everyone Saturday!
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## PepperToast

Maddie is so beautiful. That picture of her in her blankie, it brings tears to my eyes. She is wrapped in love and she is soaking it in.


Meeka


----------



## MaddiesMom

Laurie, I just get a huge smile on my face with every update on Maddie. I agree with the others, you are a miracle worker. Your love and patience has brought this little girl to a new, brighter life. Yes, we want as many pictures of Maddie as possible before she goes to her new home. Thank you so much for all you have done for sweet Maddie and others like her. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Laurie-Will you be selling them at Nationals?


----------



## Laurief

No I wont be selling blankets at National, but I will be donating some to HRI and HCA for the auctions, so you can always bid on them!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Maddie is going to go to her forever so ready she is going to need a little suitcase for all her goodies.


----------



## LuvCicero

Just checkng in for the latest news...and pics...of Maddie. Do you know when she will be going to her new home. Please post a picture of her for us before she leaves. I'm sure it will be a bittersweet day for you. You are so very sweet to have helped her so much. (((hug)))


----------



## Laurief

You guys are the greatest to keep checking back on Maddie. I have been off for  a while - life kinda got in the way. Madeline went to her forever home yesterday afternoon  I am waiting to hear from her new owner to see how she did last night. I took a bunch of pictures before she went home, and some with her new owner. Here are a few:
in the next post, is her new family - her new Daddy LOVES her so much - cant you tell??


----------



## Laurief

I love this first pic of Maddie!


----------



## Milo's Mom

Oh, Laurie, you did such a wonderful job with Maddie. The pictures make me cry; such a difference since when you got her. She looks content and happy now. I know you will miss her terribly, but her new owner looks totally in love with her.


----------



## pjewel

Oh Laurie, My prayers are with that little girl that she understands that she'll be safe now and loved and never harmed by humans again.


----------



## kelrobin

What a wonderful life you have saved . . . and now Maddie will give joy to someone else. Love these photos and her entire story . . . definitely one of the best I have read since joining this forum. 

Maddie + Laurie = :kiss:


----------



## Julie

I've been kinda "protecting" myself as much as possible for the heart break of not having this girl myself. I fell in love with Madeline....she is so sweet.

Seeing her pictures with her new family has helped me instead of hurt. I'm so glad you posted them Laurie. I can certainly see how much he loves her.

You have really did a fabulous thing Laurie for Madeline and I for one, am very happy there are people like you in the world who can give this girl and other havanese the chance for a loving,fulfilling life. :grouphug:


----------



## DAJsMom

She just looks so wonderful Laurie!
I'm happy for her!


----------



## Scooter's Family

She looks so happy! You did a wonderful thing.


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurief said:


> This week I made Maddie a special blanket for her to bring with her to her new home ( I also made a little one for her new sister too). here she is wraped in her new blankie!


I love this picture and the pictures of her with her new Daddy.
I made blankets like that for my first litter and the hav I gave my daughter will not go to bed at night without it. She even pulls it up over herself.
When they had to evacuate for one of the hurricanes they were on the road and it dawned on them that they forgot Missy's blanket so they turned around and drove all the way home to get it then got back on the road to evacuate. Now that's love (or spoiled) <G>


----------



## marb42

Laurie, I hope that you are okay, as I'm sure this has been very hard for you. Maddie looks like a new dog in those pictures - so happy and much more confident. I can tell her new Daddy adores her, and it is wonderful she has gone to such a great home. You have done the most amazing job with her!!!!:hug:
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl

kisses to Maddie!


----------



## marjrc

Maddie is so playful and lovely in the pictures. It warms my heart! I am SO glad to see her with her new daddy and to see how he loves her. You did an amazing job addressing this little girl's challenges and thanks to you, she will add much joy to a new family. 

((((((((hugs))))))) and much love to you and your family, Laurie.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, you did such a great job with Maddie. She is so sweet. I loved watching her play at the last playdate. She looks very comfortable with her new daddy.


----------



## Lunastar

OH Laurie, 

I sit tears streaming. What a wonderful happy girl Maddie is now. You are such an angel! Her new daddy looks over the moon. Maddie has found her perfect love.


----------



## Missy

Yay Maddie! Yay Laurie. you did such a wonderful job with her. her new daddy sure does love her.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Julie said:


> I've been kinda "protecting" myself as much as possible for the heart break of not having this girl myself. I fell in love with Madeline....she is so sweet.
> 
> Seeing her pictures with her new family has helped me instead of hurt. I'm so glad you posted them Laurie. I can certainly see how much he loves her.
> 
> You have really did a fabulous thing Laurie for Madeline and I for one, am very happy there are people like you in the world who can give this girl and other havanese the chance for a loving,fulfilling life. :grouphug:


Ditto - this is exactly how I felt!

Laurie, I'm sure you're missing Maddie but hope you can take comfort in what a great job you did and knowing Maddie is going to have a wonderful life with her new dad. And that your love and kindness continues to multiply exponentially with each rescue you foster.

:hug:


----------



## Carefulove

For the looks of it, Maddy is going to be spoiled rotten! I am so happy that she is finally in HER HOME. You did a falubous Job with her Laurie!!!


----------



## Sandee

Laurie,
Maddie's new Dad looks sooooo happy ! Another great job. You can just tell they will all be very happy together.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker & Lukey


----------



## Lunastar

Maddie made the HRI Father's Day edition! Congrats to Maddie, George, and most importantly, you Laurie because without your love a care Maddie wouldn't have made it.


----------



## marjrc

Luna, just what is the HRI Fathers' Day edition?


----------



## Miss Paige

Marjrc:

It's a newsletter that HRI sends out to its members-but everyone can read it if they just go to the website.

www.havaneserescue.com then click on Our Newsletter-then click on 2/09 forward then click on June 2009 and you will see our Father's day edition.

Sorry I probably should have let Luna answer but thought you might want to just scan the article before she could answer.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief

Oh I was so surprised to see the Fathers Day edition and I sent a copy to Jorge and I thought he was going to cry!! I just LOVES Madline so much and is just in heaven having her. Gabe and I will be going to the city next month and we are going to pay a visit and see Madeline - I cannot wait!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Lauri, it has got to be a good feeling for you to know you helped make someone happy by turning Madline into a sweet little furgirl. I think we all fell in love with her. You're special !!!


----------



## Lunastar

Miss Paige said:


> Marjrc:
> 
> It's a newsletter that HRI sends out to its members-but everyone can read it if they just go to the website.
> 
> www.havaneserescue.com then click on Our Newsletter-then click on 2/09 forward then click on June 2009 and you will see our Father's day edition.
> 
> Sorry I probably should have let Luna answer but thought you might want to just scan the article before she could answer.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> Mr Roman
> Ms Frannie


I'm so glad you answered Pat. Sometimes it takes me a while to get back to the computer. The girls keep me busy. LOL


----------



## marjrc

Awww... so very nice to see all those happy pictures. Thank you, Pat!


----------



## Laurief

I just sat for the last hour, reading this thread about my sweet Madeline! I have also been crying for the last hour!! She had such an impact on my life, and taught me so much, that I have able to continue with my fostering with those lessons. 
In case anyone wants an update, Maddie's new family have become dear dear friends of ours. I visited her and the family regularly in the city, and just loved to see her bloom. 
Still to this day, she is shy about being picked up, but loves her sister Lola, and now her new sister Chalaca!! 
Madeline and her Daddy moved this past March to Lima, Peru!! 
I was able to see them, right before they left so I still have a good vision of my friends. I have been in regular touch with Jorge in Peru, and the pups just love their new home! There was a slight setback due to the move, but she is getting back on track. 
I was so happy to read this tread as Jorge told me that Maddie's favorite toy, that she brought from my house, was lost during the move! And she seemed lost without it. I tried desperately to remember which toy it was, and thought I had it right, when Karen Stephens found me some!! So yesterday I mailed a package to Jorge for his Birthday and enclosed toys for all the pups - including two of Maddie's favorites. After reading this thread and seeing my pictures, I found that I picked the right one - and two of her favorite toys are on their way to Peru!! 
She still continues to grow and learn and trust!!
I am so impressed by the outpouring from all of you on this thread!! Thank you.!
Laurie


----------



## mintchip

Thank you Laurie and everyone that works with rescue!:hug:


----------



## Beanie

a new puppy 4 u?


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

I really loved reading this thread tonight and am totally amazed at the HUGE progress she made in such a short time while she was fostered. Maddie is so adorable, I am amazed that someone on this Forum did not adopt her -- I could not have resisted I am afraid.

As I have posted elsewhere, we just adopted the foster that we failed at. We have had her 2.5 weeks, but she was in another foster home for almost two months before that and she was at a vet's hospital for 3-5 days after she was gotten from the dog auction so she did not have the consistency in her rehabilitation process that Maddie did. I will post an update on the post I made about her, but Chloe continues to improve daily and she was in the basket of toys tonight and started chewing on a hoof -- first time she has gone near the toys.

Wonderful job Laurie!

Judy 
Mom to my girls -- Jaime, Dori, and Chloe


----------



## Lunastar

Laurie you know you and Maddie were my inspiration. I too get updates from Jorge. He is such a sweet and kind man. Those dogs are is life. Maddie found her perfect forever home. You are such an angel.


----------

